# HELP!!! my girl might actually be a boy?!



## KC_FARM (Feb 16, 2015)

so my girl(boy) is named Betty.. I bought her as a twin (both girls) I also bought two bucks.. the Bucks had obviously huge testicles and the girls didn't so it was obvious the difference between the boys and girls right? but then this week we've noticed some really strange things and started putting some things together! Betty pees like the males.. (much like a dog, whereas her twin pees from her vagina right below her butt hole) her twin has teats and is on her first pregnancy.. Betty doesn't have teats and has never been pregnant (although lives with two males) also her twin has no horns.. Betty has only one horn.. and she has a goatee coming in it looks like.. we searched for her vagina and compared it to the known bucks-- look absolutely identical.. nothing like her twin but we considered that could be bc her twin is pregnant.. however this boy/girl has no testicles? is she both, or is she a male? or what is she.. we've had her for 8 months so this truly is such a shock


----------



## KC_FARM (Feb 16, 2015)

Betty looks nothing like the bucks (less facial hair, less thick) and yet everything like her sister.. but those crucial parts that are missing.. I just don't know!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 17, 2015)

Does she have one hole or two back there?  Does she have a penis under her?  

Both boys and girls have teats, horns, and beards so none of that makes a difference.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 17, 2015)

Like @Pearce Pastures  said, does she have penis? Boys are pretty obvious as they have a penis near where them umbilical cord attached.  All of my girls have horns and beards and all of my boys have teats.  Look for the penis, and what do you mean by "she pees like a dog" ?


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 17, 2015)

Im curious to see the outcome Beautiful goat


----------



## KC_FARM (Feb 17, 2015)

she only has one hole back there.. not exactly sure if she has a penis she doesn't really like us touching anything but her face, haha but I will check today.. she pees in between her legs.. like the bucks so I figured she might have a penis? but again will check


----------



## KC_FARM (Feb 17, 2015)

thank you for the replies!!! I'm def eager to find out


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 17, 2015)

Alright, well I'm asking it...can you take a picture, down low to the ground, of his rump with tail up?  And then please have someone hold his front legs up and get a shot of his stomach and back legs?


----------



## babsbag (Feb 17, 2015)

I have heard of hermaphrodites but this is just crazy. Unless of course he/she has testicles and they are hiding in her/his fur. Surely the people that sold her to you knew if she was a doe or a buck


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 17, 2015)

S/he could be a freemartin? i was reading somewhere not long ago it can happen with goats as well. Could have been early castration, some wethers still do it sometimes.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 17, 2015)

Don't freemartins have two openings though?  If this goat pees like a boy, has only one opening back there, has been living with males for a long enough time period that a SHE should have been pregnant and hasn't had it happen...I am guessing male with small but still present testicles.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 17, 2015)

8 months is still young yet so those testicles could be quite small still.  Is the sister pregnant?


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 17, 2015)

Sounds like a wether.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 17, 2015)

x2


----------



## Meaghan (Feb 17, 2015)

Definitely not a freemartin. Freemartins, by definition, are a male/female twinning where they share an amniotic sac and swap hormones causing both to underdevelop their respective sex organs. Since it was supposed to be a female/female twinning, it can't be a freemartin. The sister could have been if this is indeed a boy, though. 

Interested in hearing the outcome of this! Pictures would definitely help.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## babsbag (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes a wether would explain it, but why would someone sell it as a doe?


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 17, 2015)

babsbag said:


> Yes a wether would explain it, but why would someone sell it as a doe?


They most likely didn't want it. Cause I mean  if the baby was bred on their farm and the owners castrated it they would know it was a boy. This could have been some false advertising.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 17, 2015)

Could it be a boy with retained testicles?  Does it act like a buck at all?


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 17, 2015)

Ah, sorry! 

I would say they nutted at birth but never got the nuts, so theyre tucked up inside without a scrotum. Its a buck, but is highly unlikely to produce as the sperm would be too warm and die off.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 17, 2015)

All I got is, ya'll let's bust out the popcorn because I can't wait to hear how this plays out.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 17, 2015)

SheepGirl said:


> Sounds like a wether.



SMH!    Oh my, how did that not pop into my head.  Make sense!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 17, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> SMH!    Oh my, how did that not pop into my head.  Make sense!



I know, like DUH...I didn't think of that either. I was thinking undescended testicles, birth defect, etc. but a wether makes perfect sense and I am not even sleep deprived or any of those excuses.

But this coming from the lady that thought she had 1 girl pup and 2 boys on the day they  were born; only to discover on the double check that they are all girls.


----------



## KC_FARM (Feb 23, 2015)

update: she is indeed both!! I guess it is pretty "common" says my neighbor haha in twins where one of them is sterile.. just so happens it's Betty.. so although she won't be having babies of her own she will get to play with her twins babies  thank you for all you help and ideas! haha it truly was shocking


----------



## KC_FARM (Feb 23, 2015)

but what's a wether.. maybe she's one of those


----------



## Meaghan (Feb 23, 2015)

A wether is a castrated male (meaning he had his testicles removed to make him sterile). 

Perhaps pictures would be the best option? Then everyone here could give feedback about your baby's external anatomy. A picture of the tummy and bottom would clear up a lot.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 23, 2015)

KC_FARM said:


> update: she is indeed both!! I guess it is pretty "common" says my neighbor haha in twins where one of them is sterile.. just so happens it's Betty.. so although she won't be having babies of her own she will get to play with her twins babies  thank you for all you help and ideas! haha it truly was shocking


Is you neighbor a cattle guy/gal?

It is not very common in twins for one of them to be sterile. I believe it is with cattle, but not goats. 

Most goats have twins, and those babies can reproduce as well.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 23, 2015)

I am betting wether.  Without two openings back there and having a penis, it is a boy who has been castrated.  Hermaphrodites have their own look altogether.

x2 on the cattle guy question...not common in the least in goats to have sterility as a result of twinning.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 23, 2015)

KC_FARM said:


> update: she is indeed both!! I guess it is pretty "common" says my neighbor haha in twins where one of them is sterile.. just so happens it's Betty.. so although she won't be having babies of her own she will get to play with her twins babies  thank you for all you help and ideas! haha it truly was shocking



That's not common at all for twin doe goats for one to be sterile
It's not even common for twins where one is a male and one a female for one ie the female to be sterile 
Not common at all
Don't know what you have there would need to see some pics of her/his private parts


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 23, 2015)

My wethers havent been that bucky, so i suspect wethered with retained testicles. As pointed out earlier, while free martains happen in goats, its not overly common.


----------



## KC_FARM (Feb 24, 2015)

what everything looks like down there... she wouldn't let me get a picture of under her tail, but it's just one hole there.


this is where she pees (underneathe)

 this is everything

this is her nipples or what would be udders


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 24, 2015)

That's a wether. Complete boy. Males have nipples, too -- even though they don't produce milk. (Look at humans )

If you paid extra for this animal to be a female, I would be looking back to the previous owner for a refund.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 24, 2015)

SheepGirl said:


> That's a wether. Complete boy. Males have nipples, too -- even though they don't produce milk. (Look at humans )
> 
> If you paid extra for this animal to be a female, I would be looking back to the previous owner for a refund.


That's what it looks like to me


----------



## babsbag (Feb 24, 2015)

Yep, I'd say all boy.   And the person that made him into a wether knew he was a boy. I don't know if that was the person you bought him from or not but he didn't become a wether by an act of nature. He is now a boy name Betty.


----------



## chicken pickin (Feb 24, 2015)

This is quite a story here. Im interested in what else you may find out. Ill be watching


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh yes, she is a he!    Might be time to rename him, lol!


----------



## Meaghan (Feb 24, 2015)

What's wrong with a boy named Betty?  Its like a boy named Sue!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 24, 2015)

We've got a ewe named Steve.....


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 24, 2015)

We have a Billy and a Max


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 25, 2015)

Yup, no doubter, thats a boy.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 13, 2015)

KC_FARM said:


> so my girl(boy) is named Betty.. I bought her as a twin (both girls) I also bought two bucks.. the Bucks had obviously huge testicles and the girls didn't so it was obvious the difference between the boys and girls right? but then this week we've noticed some really strange things and started putting some things together! Betty pees like the males.. (much like a dog, whereas her twin pees from her vagina right below her butt hole) her twin has teats and is on her first pregnancy.. Betty doesn't have teats and has never been pregnant (although lives with two males) also her twin has no horns.. Betty has only one horn.. and she has a goatee coming in it looks like.. we searched for her vagina and compared it to the known bucks-- look absolutely identical.. nothing like her twin but we considered that could be bc her twin is pregnant.. however this boy/girl has no testicles? is she both, or is she a male? or what is she.. we've had her for 8 months so this truly is such a shock





KC_FARM said:


> so my girl(boy) is named Betty.. I bought her as a twin (both girls) I also bought two bucks.. the Bucks had obviously huge testicles and the girls didn't so it was obvious the difference between the boys and girls right? but then this week we've noticed some really strange things and started putting some things together! Betty pees like the males.. (much like a dog, whereas her twin pees from her vagina right below her butt hole) her twin has teats and is on her first pregnancy.. Betty doesn't have teats and has never been pregnant (although lives with two males) also her twin has no horns.. Betty has only one horn.. and she has a goatee coming in it looks like.. we searched for her vagina and compared it to the known bucks-- look absolutely identical.. nothing like her twin but we considered that could be bc her twin is pregnant.. however this boy/girl has no testicles? is she both, or is she a male? or what is she.. we've had her for 8 months so this truly is such a shock


Look up hermaphrodite goats for pix.  We have seen several over 20 years as 4-H goat leaders.  The young kids are indistinguishable from does until about  year old.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 28, 2015)

It is probably a hermaphrodite goat.   Go on line and look up hermaphrodite goat and see if you can find a picture.  It is not a freemartin.  Most of the good books on goats will discuss hermaphrodites. They are not uncommon.  I have seen two during my 18 years as dairy project leader.  One in my own herd and one in another herd that was sold to a 4-H child.  The breeder replaced it with a doe kid for the 4-Her.  The animal looks like a doe until it is about 9 to 12 months old.  The vaginal area is shaped differently which is not detectable until adulthood.  The breeder would not have recognized it as a hermaphrodite when it was a kid and would have sold it in good faith.  If the breeder is honest, call them and tell them that the goat is a hermaphrodite.  Most honest breeders will replace the kid with another doe kid.  Kidding season is right now, so call right away while the breeder has kids this year. If you can't find a photo on line, I have one in one of my kid's 4-H books, but am not sure how to upload it.  If you can't find one let me inow and I will try to have my son scan and post it.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 29, 2015)

Could it be a boy with retained testicles? I assume that can happen goats.


----------

